# Duration to receive Green Card after entering USA



## balmasri (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi everyone,

What is the duration needed to receive the Green card after entering USA (Port Of Entry) by mail ? Note that the fees paid before travelling and it's F4 based Immigration VISA.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is no set time frame. Your initial Green Card status will be stamped into your passport and is valid for one year.


----------

